# Quando vedete l'insegna dell'azienda in via Rossi, prendete a destra per Via Bianchi



## Student3012

Bonsoir à tout le monde

demain je dois expliquer par telephone à des touristes francais la route pour arriver à une ferme. 
Voici le texte en italien: 

Quando vedete l'insegna dell'azienda in via Rossi, dopo 20 metri prendete a destra per Via Bianchi. Proseguite 30 metri in Via Bianchi poi girate la prima strada a destra su una strada sterrata. A questo punto siete già nell'azienda: dovete solo girare ancora alla prima a destra e siete arrivati all'azienda. 

Et ma traduction:
Quand vouz voyez l'enseigne de la ferme sur Via Rossi, après 20 mètres prenez à droite sur Via Bianchi. Procedez pour 30 mètres sur Via Bianchi et puis prenez la prèmiere à droite: il s'agit d'une chemin de terre. Sur ce chemin de terre, vous etes déjà dans la ferme: vouz devez seulement prendre la première à droite et vous etes arrivés. 

Est-ce qu'ils vont bien comprendre?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## matoupaschat

Student3012 said:


> Bonsoir à tout le monde
> 
> demain je dois expliquer par telephone à des touristes francais la route pour arriver à une ferme.
> Voici le texte en italien:
> 
> Quando vedete l'insegna dell'azienda in via Rossi, dopo 20 metri prendete a destra per Via Bianchi. Proseguite 30 metri in Via Bianchi poi girate la prima strada a destra su una strada sterrata. A questo punto siete già nell'azienda: dovete solo girare ancora alla prima a destra e siete arrivati all'azienda.
> 
> Et ma traduction:
> Quand vouz voyez l'enseigne de la ferme sur Via Rossi, après 20 mètres prenez à droite sur Via Bianchi. Procedez pour 30 mètres sur Via Bianchi et puis prenez la prèmiere à droite: il s'agit d'une chemin de terre. Sur ce chemin de terre, vous etes déjà dans la ferme: vouz devez seulement prendre la première à droite et vous etes arrivés.
> 
> Est-ce qu'ils vont bien comprendre?
> 
> Merci beaucoup de votre aide


Ciao Student,

Era perfettamente comprensibile. Per una versione orale, propongo qualche modifica, sperando che *DearPrudence* passi dopo di me:
_Via Rossi, quand vouz voyez le panneau/l'écriteau/la pancarte de la ferme, 20 mètres après, prenez la Via Bianchi. Après 30 mètres sur la Via Bianchi, prenez la première à droite: il s'agit d'une chemin de terre; là, vous êtes déjà sur le gîte: prenez la première à droite et vous êtes arrivés. 

_


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Student e Matoupaschat 

Grazie per la fiducia, Matouspachat. Mi sembra buono ciò che hai detto.
Student, che è essattamente la tua "azienda"? E' une "gîte"? Davvero allevai animali o solo è come una gran casa dove noleggiai delle camere?
Forse direi:
_"Via rossi, 20 mètres après le panneau de la ferme / quand vous verrez le panneau de la ferme, prenez la Via Bianchi.
Continuez 30 mètres (sur la Via Bianchi), puis prenez la première à droite sur un chemin de terre. Là, vous êtes déjà dans la ferme : prenez la première à droite et vous y êtes / vous êtes arrivés."_


----------



## Student3012

Ciao Matoupaschat e DearPrudence

Il s'agit d'une "ferme agricole" où on produit du vin.


----------



## matoupaschat

C'est ce qui me semblait et je conseillerais "gîte (rural)".
Qu'en penses-tu, DP?
Ciao!


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, "gîte (rural)" me paraît bien. Mais je pense que s'il dit "ferme", ses visiteurs comprendront sûrement aussi  (voilà pour la bonne réponse de Normand ! )


----------



## Student3012

Si vous intendez "agriturismo", il n'y a pas de chambres pour accueillir les visitateurs. Il y a seulement une degustation de vins et une visite de vignes et oliveraies.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah, alors, "gîte (rural)" ne convient pas. On pourrait dire "*ferme*", ou plutôt tout simplement "*la propriété"*.


----------



## Student3012

Ok, merci beaucoup!


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, propriété ou domaine, ou cave aussi. Et on peut ajouter l'adjectif vinicole pour être plus précis.
Salute!


----------



## Student3012

Merci bien pour vos réponses précises, Matoupaschat et DearPrudence!


----------

